# Euro 2004 en images...



## sylko (9 Juin 2004)

Et si on commençait un thread avec les pubs et les images les plus débiles sur l'Euro 2004?  

Je me lance!

http://www.winterthur-insurance.ch/pdf/kampagne/Polizist-f_256x192.mpg


----------



## molgow (9 Juin 2004)

Humm.... 

Je la trouve très très nulle cette pub :sick:

T'en as pas une drôle au moins ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juin 2004)

Mon dieu.

 Ps: à vendre, passeport rouge avec une tache dessus


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

Mouais :/

bon on devrait trouver mieux


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

L'euro 2004 on s'en tape la quequette sur le poulailler.

Allez bosser plutôt !!!!


----------



## jeep8C (9 Juin 2004)

allez les bleus, et bmoi j'bosse pas alors je V regarder pi j'en ai marre des gens qui aime pas le foot et ki se croi + intelligent
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon10.gif


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

Ce qui est sur c'est que je suis plus intelligent.

Et il se trouve que j'aime pas le foot, c'est un hasard, car je passe ma vie avec des types monstrueusement géniaux qui inventent des tas de trucs dont il est inutile de parler ici, et certains aiment le foot... 

En fait j'ai rien contre le foot, mais je conchie les minus qui disent "ce soir on va gagner..."

Ceux à qui la victoire manque, n'ont qu'à se lever le cul.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je me lance!
> 
> http://www.winterthur-insurance.ch/pdf/kampagne/Polizist-f_256x192.mpg



Je ne suis pas Suisse... non, non, non...


----------



## iskandar (10 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et si on commençait un thread avec les pubs et les images les plus débiles sur l'Euro 2004?
> 
> Je me lance!
> 
> http://www.winterthur-insurance.ch/pdf/kampagne/Polizist-f_256x192.mpg


 je savais pas que la suisse avait intégré l'europe !!!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juin 2004)

Vive la Suisse... :mouais:

_*Euro 2004: les fans lausannois pourront klaxonner durant une heure*__

LAUSANNE - Une heure de klaxons, c'est tout: à Lausanne, les supporters pourront exprimer librement leur joie pendant 60 minutes après la fin des matches de l'Euro 2004. La police sanctionnera cependant les fautes graves de circulation et les déprédations.
Les autorités «comprennent que les passionnés veuillent exprimer leur joie à l'idée de voir leur équipe favorite s'imposer» mais souhaitent cependant veiller à la tranquillité publique. La police lausannoise a donc annoncé qu'elle laisserait les supporters klaxonner dans les rues de la ville pendant une heure après la fin des matches.
Les rassemblements seront aussi tolérés, pour autant qu'ils ne perturbent pas exagérément la circulation des autres véhicules. Après ce laps de clémence, les manifestations d'allégresse seront dénoncées.
Mais les policiers ne fermeront pas complètement les yeux. «Il est exclu qu'au nom de leur allégresse les supporters puissent bénéficier de l'impunité», souligne la police.
Les fautes graves de circulation, comme passer au rouge, et toutes les formes de mise en danger seront systématiquement dénoncées afin d'éviter des drames. Les atteintes au mobilier urbain ou autres dommages seront également sanctionnées. _


----------



## sylko (10 Juin 2004)

En images....

Tssssss, casseur de tread!


----------



## sylko (10 Juin 2004)

Vivie le Pays de Galles!  

*Championnat du monde de plongée en marécage* 

En Grande-Bretagne, l'événement sportif de l'année ne sera pas le tournoi de Wimbledon mais le championnat du monde de plongée en marécage. La 19e édition de cette discipline se déroule le 30 août dans une tourbière bien boueuse du Pays de Galles.

Pour l'occasion, des sportifs du monde entier afflueront vers la commune de Llanwrtyd Wells, à une centaine de kilomètres au nord de Cardiff. Equipés de combinaisons de plongée, tubas et palmes, ils devront parcourir le plus vite possible un «couloir» de deux fois 60 yards (110 mètres au total) aménagé dans la tourbière, sans recourir aux mouvements traditionnels de la brasse ou du crawl.

Les droits d'inscription se montent à 10 livres (23 francs) et le vainqueur aura droit à la reconnaissance éternelle d'un public de connaisseurs. Cette compétition, produit de l'imagination d'un hôtelier local, «n'est pas ordinaire et suppose un solide sens de l'humour», soulignent les organisateurs.


----------



## naas (11 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> *Championnat du monde de plongée en marécage*  :love:  :love:  :love:


 ...10 livres (23 francs) ...[/QUOTE]    :mouais:  sûr ?


----------



## sylko (12 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ...10 livres (23 francs) ...


   :mouais:  sûr ?[/QUOTE]

Oui, ce sont des francs suisses.   

Napoléon a laissé des traces de son passage.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

Y des Grecs sur le forum?  Non? Alors Viva Portugal.


----------



## bebert (12 Juin 2004)

Vous reprendrez bien une coupe ? D'Europe ? De foot ?*
Mais bien sûr !!!

:love: 

PS:  *ALLEZ LES BLEUS*   

* Merci à france-info pour l'idée.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Vous reprendrez bien un coupe ? D'Europe ? De foot ?*
> Mais bien sûr !!!
> 
> :love:
> ...



Bah là c'est 2 à 0 pour ceux-là, de Bleus.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

Ils jouent quand les suisses ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ils jouent quand les suisses ?



Demain, 18 heures contre la Croatie...  On va s'en prendre une, je te dis pas...  Et on enchaîne avec le France-Angleterre ensuite...


----------



## kefoo (13 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est sur c'est que je suis plus intelligent.
> 
> Et il se trouve que j'aime pas le foot, c'est un hasard, car je passe ma vie avec des types monstrueusement géniaux qui inventent des tas de trucs dont il est inutile de parler ici, et certains aiment le foot...
> 
> ...



C'est beau la tolérance...   

Suis pas spécialement fan de foot mais chacun peut s'éclater comme il veut, trouver *son*  moyen pour s'évader et si supporter une équipe en est un, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de répréhensible ou tout du moins qui mérite un tel jugement


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

ouais mais en même temps

je suis d'accord :



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ceux à qui la victoire manque, n'ont qu'à se lever le cul.



   :hein:    :affraid:


----------



## kefoo (13 Juin 2004)

Pour peu qu'ils ne troublent pas "l'ordre publique" pour parler pompeusement (en gros du moment qu'ils me fassent pas c....). On ne peut pas prétendre gagner tout le temps dans ce qu'on fait dans la vie. Et puis, chacun ses moyens après tout   vraiment la vie n'est faite que de hauts et de bas. Si je trouve une satisfaction à bidouiller mon ordi pour arriver à mes fins (allez un peu comme une victoire), est ce que ça change vraiment de celui qui se plante devant sa TV pour supporter son équipe favorite et qui peut y trouver son bonheur?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

Z'avez fini de casser le sujet à Sylko...


----------



## Yip (13 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est sur c'est que je suis plus intelligent.
> 
> Et il se trouve que j'aime pas le foot, c'est un hasard, car je passe ma vie avec des types monstrueusement géniaux qui inventent des tas de trucs dont il est inutile de parler ici, et certains aiment le foot...
> 
> ...




J'adore le foot, mais je suis assez d'accord en fait.

Quand l'équipe que je supporte perd ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir et de toutes façons ce que je préfère c'est jouer, voir du beau jeu c'est sympa mais y a plus important dans la vie.

En France beaucoup ne se lèvent le cul que pour gueuler, pour bosser, par contre...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2004)

Tiens demain faut aller voter


----------



## minime (13 Juin 2004)

C'est vilain de faire des croche-pattes au pays organisateur. 





BANG ! :rateau:





MDR, les russes sont tombés sur un modo suisse. 





J'peux pas, j'ai piscine. :rose:


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2004)

Je suis d'accord, le foot c'est les beaufs, les hooligans, la bière, le dopage, les matchs truqués, le pognon, etc.
 :sleep: 

Mais heureusement ce n'est pas que ça ! (c'est déjà beaucoup vous me direz )


----------



## kefoo (13 Juin 2004)

Ah OK il y  a des mauvais footeux et des bons footeux...(heureusement que vous êtes tous dans la deuxième catégorie!)   
Je sais je vais me faire tuer, OK je sors!


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2004)

kefoo a dit:
			
		

> Pour peu qu'ils ne troublent pas "l'ordre publique" pour parler pompeusement (en gros du moment qu'ils me fassent pas c....). On ne peut pas prétendre gagner tout le temps dans ce qu'on fait dans la vie. Et puis, chacun ses moyens après tout   vraiment la vie n'est faite que de hauts et de bas. Si je trouve une satisfaction à bidouiller mon ordi pour arriver à mes fins (allez un peu comme une victoire), est ce que ça change vraiment de celui qui se plante devant sa TV pour supporter son équipe favorite et qui peut y trouver son bonheur?



hum... c'est quoi le rapport ?     :hein:


----------



## FANREM (13 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord, le foot c'est les beaufs, les hooligans, la bière, le dopage, les matchs truqués, le pognon, etc.
> :sleep:
> 
> Mais heureusement ce n'est pas que ça ! (c'est déjà beaucoup vous me direz )


T'as oublié les intermédiaires véreux partis avec la caisse en Amérique du Sud, la coke, les caisses noires, les groupies qu'on se tape dans les vestiaires...
M'en fous : si l'Angleterre gagne, je me bourre la gueule a la bière, si c'est la France, ce sera au vin rouge. Le résultat est le meme. Je sens que je vais passer une bonne soirée :love:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2004)

Et bien voilà, c'est la guerre à la maison, j'ai osé rire quand le Portugal à perdu et ça c'est une erreur grave, ma compagne n'a pas du tout apprécié.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà, c'est la guerre à la maison, j'ai osé rire quand le Portugal à perdu et ça c'est une erreur grave, ma compagne n'a pas du tout apprécié.



Ah Silvia, elle a pas l'air comme ça...  Dis-moi, les assiettes volent?   On vous tiendra les pouces contre l'Espagne.


----------



## Silvia (13 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà, c'est la guerre à la maison, j'ai osé rire quand le Portugal à perdu et ça c'est une erreur grave, ma compagne n'a pas du tout apprécié.



nanana nanana, toujours ce bête sourire.  
On ne rit pas avec l'équipe du Portugal et quand ce sera la coupe du monde, tu rajouteras le Brésil à cette liste. 

p.s. t'as mis ou ma photo ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> nanana nanana, toujours ce bête sourire.
> On ne rit pas avec l'équipe du Portugal et quand ce sera la coupe du monde, tu rajouteras le Brésil à cette liste.



N'empêche... ces Grecs... pfiou... sont forts...


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2004)

Je soutiens l'équipe Suisse, les belges et les luxembourgeois étant déjà out.


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

Suisse-Croatie en ce moment !


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Suisse-Croatie en ce moment !



0-0 

Et merde, j'ai eu un carton rouge, j'ai dis une connerie ?


----------



## vincmyl (13 Juin 2004)

ALLEZ LA FRANCE


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

La France et l'Angleterre peuvent dormir sur leurs deux oreilles.


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et merde, j'ai eu un carton rouge, j'ai dis une connerie ?



Bah nous les Suisses, on est toujours content, en plus là c'est un bon résultat! on a même pas perdu


----------



## sylko (13 Juin 2004)

Superbe but de Zidane


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Superbe but de Zidane



Ce cul qu'ils ont...   Le scénario se répète à chaque fois.


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2004)

France 2-1 Angleterre !!!

Punaise, on a eu chaud aux fesses !!!


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juin 2004)

Je sais que ça n'a rien à voir avec le Mac, mais quel dénouement....


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> France 2-1 Angleterre !!!
> 
> Punaise, on a eu chaud aux fesses !!!



ils vont faire la gueule les tabloïdes anglais


----------



## molgow (13 Juin 2004)

du cul ces français.. que du cul... 

pffff....


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juin 2004)

J'ai vu qu'un thread est déjà ouvert.. s'il y a un modo pour fermer celui-ci...


Merci...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Juin 2004)

oui ben c'est quand meme le gros coup de bol,hein,parce que si on joue comme çà les prochains match ,attention!
pas trop en forme les bleus ce soir ...
mais bon ,mon petit jean mimi ,y a que la victoire qui compte ,
tout a fait Thierry!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2004)

C'est drôle, ça me passionne plus que la soirée electorale. En tous cas, merci zizou pour l'adrénaline. Incroyable.


----------



## FANREM (13 Juin 2004)

Triste pour Beckham et Campbell qui ont fait un match de très haut niveau, 
N"oublions pas Barthez - sans son arrêt déterminant, nous n'en serions pas là
Mais, il est vrai que le coup franc de Zizou est grandiose


----------



## FANREM (13 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce cul qu'ils ont...   Le scénario se répète à chaque fois.


C'est le fait des (tres grandes) équipes


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Triste pour Beckham et Campbell qui ont fait un match de très haut niveau,
> N"oublions pas Barthez - sans son arrêt déterminant, nous n'en serions pas là
> Mais, il est vrai que le coup franc de Zizou est grandiose



Toutafétiéry !


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juin 2004)

Coup de chapeau quand même aux anglais... c'était un match qui méritait de se terminer à 0 - 0. Mais comme Barthez et Zizou étaient là...


----------



## simon (13 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est le fait des (tres grandes) équipes



Faut quand même dire deux ou trois choses pour essayer de rester objectifs:

- les français ont couru après le score, et surtout pas trouver de solution dans le jeu car balancer devant avec des balles hautes n'étaient pas la bonne solution car à chaque fois que le ballon s'approchait des 16 mètres il repartait aussi tôt grâce à la tête d'un anglais

- Barthez nous sort le grand jeu sur le pénaltie et permet à la france de gagner

- Zizou très très fort mentalement (parce que pour mettre le ballon sur le coup franc pour savoir comment faire et pour le pénaltie à la 93 minutes faut avoir les co***lles pour pas faire n'importe quoi)

- la victoire c'est jouée sur deux coups de pieds arrêter ce qui démontre quand même que les anglais avaient bien réussit à bloquer le jeu français


Perso j'aurais bien vu le 1-1 mais bon...


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juin 2004)

Non mais c'était un gros coup de chance pour les bleus...

Merci Barthez, merci Zizou...


----------



## sylko (13 Juin 2004)

J'ai comme l'impression, que les supporters anglais vont déraper, cette nuit.  

Le niveau de jeu était nettement plus élevé que le match précédent.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Faut quand même dire deux ou trois choses pour essayer de rester objectifs:
> 
> - les français ont couru après le score, et surtout pas trouver de solution dans le jeu car balancer devant avec des balles hautes n'étaient pas la bonne solution car à chaque fois que le ballon s'approchait des 16 mètres il repartait aussi tôt grâce à la tête d'un anglais
> 
> ...



Merci à Simon-Jean-Jacques Tillman pour ce commentaire plein de clairvoyance...  Pas trop déçu Jean-Jacques?


----------



## Aurelien_ (13 Juin 2004)

Bravo Barthez...

C'est lui qui nous a permis de remonter autant...


----------



## naas (13 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> ...bonne analyse .... de pieds arrêter ce qui démontre ...


benh moi j'ai vu le match sur une chaine irlandaise et eux lls disent que la france a mérité la victoire, et que les grandes équipes sont la au moment ou il faut, et bartez est un grand gardien contrairement a la brelle anglaise
en rappelant que beckam avais fait la même connerie pendant les éliminatoires contre la turquie

donc soyons chauvins, on a le droit  :love: 

de pieds...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

'tention, face à la Suisse ça sera une autre paire de manches...  Quoi, j'ai dit des manches?...


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Ouais !!   

Allez, les bleus, c'est reparti comme en 98   

Yeeepeeee


----------



## IceandFire (13 Juin 2004)

Je suis pourtant pro britannique...j'adore ce pays et tout ce qu'il y a dedant  mais fallait pas siffler notre hymne comme à chaque fois...pas fair play...On leurs en mets toujours 2 aux anglais !!! 
Mais ce n'est pas du cul comme disais chapuisat   mais de la classe...parce que faut les mettres les deux missiles...La rentrée de Sagnol à été bonne comme d'hab, et Barthez sauve la maison, la percée d'henry qui amène le péno et zidane en maitre artificier...
  :style:  :style: Fallait surtout pas le perdre ce fucking match !!!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !!
> 
> Allez, les bleus, c'est reparti comme en 98
> 
> Yeeepeeee



Dommage... c'était plutôt emmanché comme en 2002 contre le Sénégal...


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2004)

Hihi

Tu te souviens d'une certaine finale de 2000  

Bah ce sera pareil en 2004 :rateau:  

Bon, où j'ai foutu mon maillot de Zidane, moi :rateau:


----------



## florentdesvosges (14 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dommage... c'était plutôt emmanché comme en 2002 contre le Sénégal...



on ne rappelle pas les souvenirs qui fâchent stp 

Sinon, je suis assez d'accord avec le commentaire de Simon.

J'estime juste que le match aurait """""dû"""" se terminer 2-2. Enfin, ne gâchons pas notre joie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu qu'un thread est déjà ouvert.. s'il y a un modo pour fermer celui-ci...
> 
> 
> Merci...



On va faire mieux que çà : on les fusionne


----------



## purestyle (14 Juin 2004)

Le match Suisse-Croatie était d'un niveau de jeu d'une médiocrité affligeante.

Pour France-Angleterre, on a une chance de champion (ou de cocu), pas vraiment de réelles occasions, le soit disant meilleurs duo d'attaquants de la planète aux abonnés absents. ce sont les cadres Barthez et Zizou qui sauvent la baraque et ce pauvre Gerrard qui suicide les siens. J'ai un peu été déçu par le jeu des anglais qui selon les schémas tactiques de leur coach suédois, semblent avoir perdu leur identité de jeu ultra offensif ("we gonna score one more than you"), pour opérer en contre.
Ceci dit on a gagné un match qu'il ne fallait pas perdre, 3 points, il suffira de dominer les suisses et de bien gérer les croates.


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Superbe but de Zidane


Çà, c'est mesquin : "Superbes buts de Zidane"   




			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui ben c'est quand meme le gros coup de bol,hein,parce que si on joue comme çà les prochains match ,attention!
> pas trop en forme les bleus ce soir ...
> mais bon ,mon petit jean mimi ,y a que la victoire qui compte ,
> tout a fait Thierry!







- mais bon, mon petit jean mimi, y a que la victoire qui compte 
- tout a fait Thierry​


----------



## minime (14 Juin 2004)

On assiste parfois à des retournements de situation incroyables, ce match a du rappeler une certaine finale à Scoles, Neville et Beckham.


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ..., il suffira de dominer les suisses ....


quoi le suisses jouent au football ?      :rateau: 
(si c'est pas du joli troll bien travaillé ça ma ptit dame  )


----------



## saxo (14 Juin 2004)

C'est quand le match Suisse-France ?
Je sens qu'il va y avoir du sport sur les forums de Macgé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> quoi le suisses jouent au football ?      :rateau:
> (si c'est pas du joli troll bien travaillé ça ma ptit dame  )



naas ? c'est naze ..


----------



## sylko (14 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Çà, c'est mesquin : "Superbes buts de Zidane"


Il n'y a rien de mesquin. Le post a été rédigé après le coup-franc et avant le penalty.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On assiste parfois à des retournements de situation incroyables, ce match a du rappeler une certaine finale à Scoles, Neville et Beckham.


Clair !!! le plus beau match que j'ai vu de ma vie même plus fort que la finale 98 !!! Manchester United is my favorite team...Hu ha Cantona !!!
Beckham de retour au pays ??? Chelsea ????
 
Enfin oui Zidane est le boss et oui ils sont superbes ses buts...faut pas être une chèvre pour faire ça...


----------



## golf (14 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a rien de mesquin. Le post a été rédigé après le coup-franc et avant le penalty.


Sylko, l'homme qui poste plus vite que Zidane ne tire


----------



## IceandFire (14 Juin 2004)

Oui mais il marque moins de buts !!!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> On assiste parfois à des retournements de situation incroyables, ce match a du rappeler une certaine finale à Scoles, Neville et Beckham.



Oui, ça rappelait cette fameuse finale, quoique si je m'en souviens, c'était bien plus intense lorsque Manchester est allé marquer les deux buts dans les arrêts de jeu.


----------



## turnover (14 Juin 2004)

Moi je trouve que les anglais on fait le strict necessaire durant le match.
Presque la première occaze et but puis finalement barthou sauve la france (encore une fois)
Il connait Beckham par coeur ...
Attention à la suisse !! Ils ont terminés premiers des jeux helvètes !!


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> naas ? c'est naze ..


tu est chuiche alors


----------



## Benji (14 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh moi j'ai vu le match sur une chaine irlandaise et eux lls disent que la france a mérité la victoire, et que les grandes équipes sont la au moment ou il faut, et bartez est un grand gardien contrairement a la brelle anglaise
> en rappelant que beckam avais fait la même connerie pendant les éliminatoires contre la turquie
> 
> donc soyons chauvins, on a le droit :love:
> ...


les irlandais et les ecossais supportent toujours les francais qd ils jouent contre les anglais, que ce soit au foot ou au rugby, etc...  ils ne s aiment pas du tout, j ai vu un paquet de bagnoles anglaises abimees ou brulees qd j habitais Dublin 
calamity james  a pas ete si mauvais hier soir, il ne peut pas gd chose sur le coup franc, et puis le peno, c un peu de chance 
le jeu de l equipe de france est a l image des derniers matchs, pas top je trouve  et puis les anglais ont bien joue en milieu defense, c est un peu dur pour eux.
mais bon, un match ca dure 90 min + les arrets de jeu.


----------



## naas (14 Juin 2004)

Benji a dit:
			
		

> ...calamity james  ...


  :love:  :love:  :love: 
c'est vrai qu'il s'aiment pas trop, par contre du coup j'ai du mal a comprendre les irlandais fanas de clubs anglais et il sont un PAQUET !
alors en championnat les équipes anglaises ça va, mais en national alors la c'est grosse haine    vas t'en comprendre charles   
(faudrais pas que je leur dise que la guinnes est aussi fabriquée a londres   )
c'est comme les blagues, pour les norvegiens l'abruti c'est le suedois
benh pour l'anglais... c'est l'irlandais, bref entre voisins koa


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu est chuiche alors



non c'est naze un point c'est tout


----------



## simon (14 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci à Simon-Jean-Jacques Tillman pour ce commentaire plein de clairvoyance...  Pas trop déçu Jean-Jacques?



Ola tu nous rappelles des souvenirs avec notre cher (et regretté parce que bon c'est pas que je trouve les commentateurs de la TSR triste, moux,... :sleep: ) Jean-Jacques  en plus pas sur que tout le monde sache de qui il s'agit 

Déçu un peu quand même, parce que je voyais mieux 1-1 (enfin égalité) que tout autre chose 

Pour nos petits Suisse, comme on dit va falloir se sortir les pouces du c*l !! mais comme tout bon supoprter j'y crois  (quoi ça fait pas de mal de rêver et l'espéroir fait vivre


----------



## Yip (14 Juin 2004)

Woaww !!   Les Bulgares viennent de se faire brasser...   


Bravo les Suédois, ils ont insufflé de la folie dans ce match face au jeu technique mais trop sage des Bulgares.


----------



## Yip (15 Juin 2004)

Les lettons ont foutu les jetons aux Tchèques, mais ils ont eu mal au petons et n'ont pas tenu jusqu'au bout.  

Deuxième mi-temps intéressante, surtout dans sa dernière partie.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Les lettons ont foutu les jetons aux Tchèques, mais ils ont eu mal au petons et n'ont pas tenu jusqu'au bout.
> 
> Deuxième mi-temps intéressante, surtout dans sa dernière partie.



Maintenant place à la Grande Allemagne...  Non je déconne... allez les Orange...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant place à la Grande Allemagne...  Non je déconne... allez les Orange...



D'accord avec toi, allez les oranges.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2004)

Damned, jaune pour Cocu et un goal dans le ventre.


----------



## lalou (15 Juin 2004)

"Et ben... On se croirait à Bègles": commentaire de Guy Roux, à l'instant, sur TF1 pour un ceinturage prononcé dans la surface dans le match Allemagne/Pays-Bas   . L'homophobie latente distillée discrétement comme ça sur les ondes est la pire de toute


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

J'évite les commentaires sur TF1, que ce soit pour la F1 et pour les rares fois ou je regarde le foot. 
C'est effrayant.


----------



## Luc G (16 Juin 2004)

lalou a dit:
			
		

> "Et ben... On se croirait à Bègles": commentaire de Guy Roux, à l'instant, sur TF1 pour un ceinturage prononcé dans la surface dans le match Allemagne/Pays-Bas   . L'homophobie latente distillée discrétement comme ça sur les ondes est la pire de toute



Il se trouve que par hasard, en zappant sur la télé, j'ai vu et entendu ce truc : j'ai cru qu'il faisait référence au rugby   

Effectivement tu dois avoir raison, mais franchement ça ne m'était pas venu à l'idée


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

Rien de tel que de regarder les matchs sur les chaines des pays qui jouent. 
Sur les postes allemands, il y avait de l'ambiance.


----------



## Yip (16 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il se trouve que par hasard, en zappant sur la télé, j'ai vu et entendu ce truc : j'ai cru qu'il faisait référence au rugby
> 
> Effectivement tu dois avoir raison, mais franchement ça ne m'était pas venu à l'idée




 Idem, je n'ai pensé qu'au rugby.

On a vu 2 jolis buts hier soir même si les niveaux trop proches de 2 grandes équipes ont un peu empêché le spectacle. 

Bravo à Van Nistelrooy (du premier coup hein   ), but dans une position acrobatique.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

Viva Portugal... On tiens les pouces aux Foguenne...  Et Paul... essaie te retenir cette fois...  Va pas nous refâcher Silvia...


----------



## Silvia (16 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Viva Portugal... On tiens les pouces aux Foguenne...  Et Paul... essaie te retenir cette fois...  Va pas nous refâcher Silvia...



Il a intérêt à ce tenir à carreau ce soir.  
Pas de droit à l'erreur pour le Portugal ce soir.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

héhé, on va rire.


----------



## Silvia (16 Juin 2004)

Tu ferais mieux de descendre, ton thé va refroidir.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais mieux de descendre, ton thé va refroidir.



Je crois qu'il faut l'enfermer dans une armoire pendant deux ou trois jours...


----------



## Silvia (16 Juin 2004)

*TALAAAAAAAAAAAA*   

Premier but.


----------



## iMax (16 Juin 2004)

Alors, on se refait ? :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> *TALAAAAAAAAAAAA*
> 
> Premier but.



Tu peux relâcher Paul...   Alors, Paul... on rigole moins?  :rateau:


----------



## Silvia (16 Juin 2004)

La rouge, la rouge, la rouge...  

Le Paul se fait petit, il a bien raison.    (il a son t-shirt avec le drapeau Suisse.   )


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> La rouge, la rouge, la rouge...
> 
> Le Paul se fait petit, il a bien raison.    (il a son t-shirt avec le drapeau Suisse.   )



Sévère le rouge (suisse)...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

Elle oublie de dire que je l'ai mis parce qu'elle arbore fièrement son t-shirt Portugais.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Elle oublie de dire que je l'ai mis parce qu'elle arbore fièrement son t-shirt Portugais.



Une photo... une photo... vous devez être mignon tout les deux...  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

Bonne idée.    

Je vais négocier ça.


----------



## Silvia (16 Juin 2004)

*YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*     

2-0


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

va bosser plutôt !!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> *YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*
> 
> 2-0



T'es là Paul...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Un petit entraînement ? (vidéo 2.4 Mo)


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es là Paul...



Paul une tourtelle


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 2-0



  y'a  des images ??


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'a  des images ??



de ?


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Paul une tourtelle



SuperBock pour moi ce soir. 

En parlant des anglais, j'espère qu'ils vont être exclu de la compétition vu le comportement à nouveau désastreux de leurs supporters.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

Pas de foot, pas de supporters.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> SuperBock pour moi ce soir.
> 
> En parlant des anglais, j'espère qu'ils vont être exclu de la compétition vu le comportement à nouveau désastreux de leurs supporters.



Santé Paul... Et demain... Allez la Suisse... et... la Croatie...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Santé Paul... Et demain... Allez la Suisse... et... la Croatie...



T'as hâte d'aller klaxonner toi  :hein:


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

Pas d'anglais, moins de problème. (au fait, je ne suis absolument pas fan de foot, j'aime l'euro et la coupe du monde vu que je bosse avec des gens de nationalité différentes, ça met de l'ambiance.    )


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as hâte d'aller klaxonner toi  :hein:



Une heure maximum.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

Nan ce ne sont pas les anglais le pb, le seul problème c'est qu'on mesure la pauvreté d'un pays à sa ferveur pour le football.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Santé Paul... Et demain... Allez la Suisse... et... la Croatie...



Je ferais la photo demain, Silvia étant au téléphone avec ses amies...     

C'est chaud ce soir...


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Avec la précision Suiisse ça fait 59 minutes, 59 secondes et 599 millièmes


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ferais la photo demain, Silvia étant au téléphone avec ses amies...
> 
> C'est chaud ce soir...



Silvia te laisse pas faire, ne le laisse pas écrire de telles choses    
en français quand on parlet de quelqu'un on dit pas c'est, on dit "il" ou "elle est" et quand c'est au féminin on rajoute un "e" à l'adjectif


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan ce ne sont pas les anglais le pb, le seul problème c'est qu'on mesure la pauvreté d'un pays à sa ferveur pour le football.



Bien d'accord avec toi. Quand on voit le Portugal, c'est dingue.     
C'est clair, les stades sont jolis...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

Y aussi des exceptions, des gens portugal mauvais, et allemagne bons...

Faut voir que l'allemand a une forte tendance a être bon partout, le portugais......


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan ce ne sont pas les anglais le pb, le seul problème c'est qu'on mesure la pauvreté d'un pays à sa ferveur pour le football.



Le Luxembourg n'est pas un pays très fervent de foot. Un début d'explication.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as hâte d'aller klaxonner toi  :hein:



Depuis mon boulot?...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y aussi des exceptions, des gens portugal mauvais, et allemagne bons...
> 
> Faut voir que l'allemand a une forte tendance a être bon partout, le portugais......



Je parlais du comportement des supporters, le Heysel et ces 39 morts     n'a pas servi de leçon. Les supporters ne se sont pas adoucis, les forces de polices et la sécurité des stades ce sont améliorés.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

Heureusement, il n'y a pas que des hooligans.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

Allez les Suisses!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

1-0 pour l'Angleterre à la mi-temps... c'est assez mal payé pour la Suisse...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan ce ne sont pas les anglais le pb, le seul problème c'est qu'on mesure la pauvreté d'un pays à sa ferveur pour le football.


 Net, pauvres les anglais


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Silvia te laisse pas faire, ne le laisse pas écrire de telles choses
> en français quand on parlet de quelqu'un on dit pas c'est, on dit "il" ou "elle est" et quand c'est au féminin on rajoute un "e" à l'adjectif


 Sauf quand le sens de la phrase n'est pas celui-là


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 1-0 pour l'Angleterre à la mi-temps... c'est assez mal payé pour la Suisse...


 Ca tombe bien ils veulent réduire le budget fédéral de 30%


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

Bon ben 3-0... va falloir battre la France...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben 3-0... va falloir battre la France...


 Pas d'bol Mackie à parié 3-0 justement, moi je penche plutôt pour 5-0  à moins que tous les français se fassent expluser dès le 3-0.


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben 3-0... va falloir battre la France...



La Suisse n'a pas de fierté, dès qu'il s'agit de passer l'épaule elle ne peut pas !!!  :affraid: C'est dingue aucune fierté c'est à ce demander pourquoi n'importe quel joueur (de n'importe quel sport, je parle pas que du foot) dès qu'il s'agit de faire une sport d'équipe la Suisse est incapable de s'unir et de se donner les moyens par arriver là ou elle veut...une honte...et vu les performances c'est pas vraiment près de changé (malheureusement et pourtant qu'est-ce que cela nous ferait du bien de réaliser qqch au niveau du sport mondial...(en équipe s'entend, individuellement on a déjà Roger ))  :hosto:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> La Suisse n'a pas de fierté, dès qu'il s'agit de passer l'épaule elle ne peut pas !!!  :affraid: C'est dingue aucune fierté c'est à ce demander pourquoi n'importe quel joueur (de n'importe quel sport, je parle pas que du foot) dès qu'il s'agit de faire une sport d'équipe la Suisse est incapable de s'unir et de se donner les moyens par arriver là ou elle veut...une honte...et vu les performances c'est pas vraiment près de changé (malheureusement et pourtant qu'est-ce que cela nous ferait du bien de réaliser qqch au niveau du sport mondial...(en équipe s'entend, individuellement on a déjà Roger ))  :hosto:



Merci... C'était Simon... T... illmann...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> La Suisse n'a pas de fierté, dès qu'il s'agit de passer l'épaule elle ne peut pas !!!  :affraid: C'est dingue aucune fierté c'est à ce demander pourquoi n'importe quel joueur (de n'importe quel sport, je parle pas que du foot) dès qu'il s'agit de faire une sport d'équipe la Suisse est incapable de s'unir et de se donner les moyens par arriver là ou elle veut...une honte...et vu les performances c'est pas vraiment près de changé (malheureusement et pourtant qu'est-ce que cela nous ferait du bien de réaliser qqch au niveau du sport mondial...(en équipe s'entend, individuellement on a déjà Roger ))  :hosto:


 Tu te trompes, elle a largement battu (1-0) le Liechtenstein!  si ça c'est pas une équipe internationale, ben je m'appelle roger


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

Bon ben consolons-nous en espérant que les supporters anglais contents feront peut-être moins de dégâts.


----------



## bebert (17 Juin 2004)

Bon, pas la peine de rester devant tout le match, la France va remporter seulement dans les prolongations !  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben consolons-nous en espérant que les supporters anglais contents feront peut-être moins de dégâts.


 tu provoques quelqu'un là nan?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pas la peine de rester devant tout le match, la France va remporter seulement dans les prolongations !  :rateau:


 C'est ça qu'est bien avec votre équipe, elle respect l'homme moderne stressé par son travail: tu mets la TV juste à la fin et t'as tout


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu provoques quelqu'un là nan?



Parce qu'en plus il est Anglais.   

Bravo la France 1-0


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

Hrvatska! Hrvatska!


----------



## bebert (17 Juin 2004)

2-2

Encore un match de cocu pour les bleus !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

J'ai changé mon t-shirt Suisse pour un maillot bleu.


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2004)

tu oublie la kronenbourg


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu oublie la kronenbourg



C'est vrai, je ne bois pas de kro, je bois un verre Pommard que mon père m'a ramené. Ca marche aussi ?


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2004)

non


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 2-2
> 
> Encore un match de cocu pour les bleus !



Si j'étais un joueur des bleus je mettrais ma femme au bord du terrain pour la surveiller


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais un joueur des bleus je mettrais ma femme au bord du terrain pour la surveiller


----------



## naas (17 Juin 2004)

Bon alors maintenant pour se qualifier il faut manger du petit suisse c'est ça ?
humm ca sent l'embrouille sur macgé ça  :love: 
pas bon pas bon, ça va modérer (néologisme ?) dur  :love:


----------



## squarepusher (18 Juin 2004)

Moi en tout cas si j'étais croate je serai bien dégouté . Le but de trezeguet qui intercepte le ballon avec la main est plus que discutable....
En 4 buts toujours pas un seul qui soit normal ou classique ( tout sur coup-franc, penalty ,opportunisme).
On a pourtant les meilleurs attaquants au monde ( surtout si on écoute biétry).
En parlant de lui , on peut dire que regarder le match sans le son vaut le coup.
Zidane est le nouveau messie , Jésus revient parmi les siens...


----------



## minime (18 Juin 2004)

Personne ne faisait la fine bouche devant les coups francs de Platini, et heureusement, parce qu'il en a marqué un paquet. L'un des plus fameux date d'il y a vingt ans, presque jour pour jour, et est entré dans l'histoire à cause de l'erreur monumentale d'Arconada, auquel le ballon a échappé. Deux ans plus tard Platini égalise tranquillement contre le Brésil en marquant un vrai but de raccroc à la Trézeguet, après que Stopyra et le gardien se soient percutés. Ce n'est pas la beauté de l'action qui compte, et honnêtement les buts croates étaient aussi contestables et stupides.


----------



## simon (18 Juin 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> Moi en tout cas si j'étais croate je serai bien dégouté . Le but de trezeguet qui intercepte le ballon avec la main est plus que discutable....
> En 4 buts toujours pas un seul qui soit normal ou classique ( tout sur coup-franc, penalty ,opportunisme).
> On a pourtant les meilleurs attaquants au monde ( surtout si on écoute biétry).
> En parlant de lui , on peut dire que regarder le match sans le son vaut le coup.
> Zidane est le nouveau messie , Jésus revient parmi les siens...



Faut aussi dire que le premier but est sur un coup franc mais c'est un joueur croate qui dévie la balle dans les goals    la non plus c'est pas vraiment un but normal ! Par contre le but de Prso est absolument magnifique !!


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2004)

marquez des buts les suisses avant de critiquer nos excellents tireurs de coup-franc !! 

si les buts d'après coup-francs avaient une moindre valeur, ils ne compterait pas pour 1 but, il me semble, non ? 

comme l'a rappelé Minime, le coup-franc de Zidane sur le premier match était un véritable coup-franc à la Platini et gamin, j'adorais ce genre de gestes hyper-techniques et que seul Platini plaçait à l'époque alors c'est le seul but que j'ai réellement vu de la compétition et je suis content de savoir que Zidane participe du mythe Platini et créant le mythe Zidane.

au hand, j'étais une horreur pour les gardiens de but sur les tirs arrêtés. ah bah oui, ça a moins de classe que marquer sur un superbe saut-périlleux-avant-double-axel-pirouette-sur-la-fin qui pénêtre la défense tout en la survolant telle un rafale...  mais ça vaut tout autant...


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> 2-2
> 
> Encore un match de cocu pour les bleus !


----------



## simon (18 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>




J'adore trop trop trop drôle


----------



## aricosec (18 Juin 2004)

aie ! aie ! aie !:affraid: :affraid: 

.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2004)

Personne ce soir?...


----------



## minime (19 Juin 2004)

Dépêche Reuters : «_L'attaquant Français Steve Marlet n'a pas pris part vendredi soir à l'entraînement parce qu'il s'est blessé à l'oeil avec son accréditation, a-t-on appris au centre d'entraînement des Bleus pour l'Euro, à Santo Tirso, au Portugal._»

No comment. :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Dépêche Reuters : «_L'attaquant Français Steve Marlet n'a pas pris part vendredi soir à l'entraînement parce qu'il s'est blessé à l'oeil avec son accréditation, a-t-on appris au centre d'entraînement des Bleus pour l'Euro, à Santo Tirso, au Portugal._»
> 
> No comment. :casse:



Les Suisses c'est plutôt sur le rebord de la piscine de l'hôtel qu'ils risquent de se blesser... Attention aux glissades les garçons... :rateau: 

Sinon, à propos de l'Italie, c'est à nouveau le même scénario dramatique...  Pas sûr d'être qualifié, à la limite... et finalement ils iront en finale.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2004)

'tain je savais pas qu'on pouvait mettre un but de dos, comme il doit être démi le type


----------



## simon (19 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Dépêche Reuters : «_L'attaquant Français Steve Marlet n'a pas pris part vendredi soir à l'entraînement parce qu'il s'est blessé à l'oeil avec son accréditation, a-t-on appris au centre d'entraînement des Bleus pour l'Euro, à Santo Tirso, au Portugal._»
> 
> No comment. :casse:



Extra ordinaire    :rateau: incapable de mettre un goal dans le cours du jeu mais par contre réussir à balancer son accréditation dans l'oeil là pas de problème  arff..


----------



## minime (19 Juin 2004)

En fait il parait que le PSG pourrait recruter Marlet (qui a signé à Fulham, mais a été prêté à l'OM la saison dernière). Ça semble tout à fait plausible, on dirait même qu'il s'est mis au boulot très sérieusement afin d'être au niveau de son futur club dès la rentrée.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

Un sacré match en ce moment: Pays-Bas - République Tchèque: 2-1 après 23 minutes...


----------



## squarepusher (19 Juin 2004)

isit





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un sacré match en ce moment: Pays-Bas - République Tchèque: 2-1 après 23 minutes...


 le plus beau match de la coupe d'Europe ...
 y a du niveau !! autre chose que l'equipe de France!


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2004)

Va falloir compter sur les Tchèques dans cet Euro...


----------



## purestyle (20 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> En fait il parait que le PSG pourrait recruter Marlet (qui a signé à Fulham, mais a été prêté à l'OM la saison dernière). Ça semble tout à fait plausible, on dirait même qu'il s'est mis au boulot très sérieusement afin d'être au niveau de son futur club dès la rentrée.



Beurk    :affraid:


----------



## minime (20 Juin 2004)

24h pour réagir, t'en as mis du temps.


----------



## maousse (20 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, à propos de l'Italie, c'est à nouveau le même scénario dramatique...  Pas sûr d'être qualifié, à la limite... et finalement ils iront en finale.


Ils ont du mérite, ça bosse dur à l'entrainement


----------



## bebert (20 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont du mérite, ça bosse dur à l'entrainement



C'est tellement vrai !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir compter sur les Tchèques dans cet Euro...



J'ai bu une chope par but. Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas les penalty  :sick:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bu une chope par but. Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas les penalty  :sick:




Tiens en v'la d'autre pour le prochain match des Tchèques







Tres bonne la biere Tchèque!


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2004)

Alors les Foguenne? Z'êtes prêts?...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2004)

OUi, vous pariez sur Paul ou Silvia?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> OUi, vous pariez sur Paul ou Silvia?



Paul a de toute façon intérêt à se tenir à carreaux...


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juin 2004)

Mais ou sont les commentaires de Sylvia et Paul ?
comment j'vais suivre le match ?
kika gagné ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ou sont les commentaires de Sylvia et Paul ?
> comment j'vais suivre le match ?
> kika gagné ?



20h45, le début, je te conseille de le voir dans un bistrot orienté, c'est d'ailleurs ce que je vais faire, allez zou dans l'métro  :love:


----------



## lalou (20 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 20h45, le début, je te conseille de le voir dans un bistrot orienté, c'est d'ailleurs ce que je vais faire, allez zou dans l'métro  :love:


Pour moi, le 1er bar espagnol est à 2 km... à Puigcerda (pyrénées catalanes)   .


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2004)

Yessss....    1-0 pour le Portugal... J'aimerais bien être du côté d'Arlon en ce moment...


----------



## lalou (20 Juin 2004)

Ohhhh quel poteau !!! La rumeur espagnole est monté jusqu'à mes fenêtres... Doit y avoir au moins 3 crises cardiaques à Puigcerda


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juin 2004)

Bon, ben... désolé pour les Espagnols...   

Viva Portugal!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2004)

J'aurais jamais cru qu'il y avait autant de Portuguais sur Lausanne   La finale du mondial 98 c'étais rien à côté  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

Pas de nouvelle des Foguenne?


----------



## turnover (21 Juin 2004)

Ils désaoulent 
En tout cas, si nos Français la jouent pas trop hautain, on tombe sur la grèce après 
C'est mieux que le portugal ...


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais jamais cru qu'il y avait autant de Portuguais sur Lausanne   La finale du mondial 98 c'étais rien à côté  :love:



C'est net, mais je te raconte pas à Renens   très pratique quand on a un exa le lendemain à 8h du mat.....



			
				Jean-Jacques-Tillmann a dit:
			
		

> L'attaquant Suisse Frei n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de mentir à l'UEFA à propos d'un gros postillion déposé délicatement sur la nuque de l'llustre Gerrad anglais. L'UEFA qui l'avait d'abord blanchi, doit désormais statuer à nouveau sur son sort dans l'urgence. La réponse cet après-midi....




Sacré Jean-Jacques


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2004)

Les Chocolats Frei

Pour des crachats visibles


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les Chocolats Frei
> 
> Pour des crachats visibles



Et le pire c'est que c'est quand même une chaîne de télévision Suisse qui a redonné les nouvelles images acablantes à l'UEFA     genre je me tire une balle dans le pied tout seul comme un grand, bravo la Suisse...


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2004)

Je vous jure ces Suisses:



> The Swiss Football Association has decided, in agreement with the player, to pull Alexander Frei out of their squad to face France tonight. The action is a response to UEFA's decision to lodge an appeal against yesterday's decision by its control and disciplinary body to clear the striker of spitting in the UEFA EURO 2004? group match against England on Thursday.



Traduction simpliste: Frei ne jouera pas et ce non pas par prise de décision de l'UEFA mais d'un commun accord entre Frei et la Fédération Suisse de Football...

Bon le seul avantage c'est que l'on va voir la jeunesse jouer: Gygax ou Vonlanthen


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas de nouvelle des Foguenne?



On a vécu ça à l'hôpital. 

Silvia a pu suivre un bonne partie du match et l'ambiance était assez survoltée dans les services.    (il y a beaucoup de portugais à Luxembourg).
Je n'ai vu le but que bien après mais vu les cris j'avais bien compris qui avait gagné. 
En plus Silvia m'a téléphoné alors que j'étais un peu débordé pour me prévenir: " le Portugal à gagné!". J'étais bien content de l'apprendre.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Traduction simpliste: Frei ne jouera pas



A mon avis il l'a fait exprès le frei, comme ça plus tard il pourra dire "ah non je n'ai pas joué quand la Suisse a perdu 18-0 contre la France au premier tour"


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis il l'a fait exprès le frei, comme ça plus tard il pourra dire "ah non je n'ai pas joué quand la Suisse a perdu 18-0 contre la France au premier tour"



Bon, ben bon match...   La fessée va commencer.


----------



## Yip (21 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben bon match...   La fessée va commencer.



Des fessées comme ça on en redemande   



Merci les Suisses, vous nous avez foutu les boules quand même, bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

bravo la Suisse   

bon révélateur de nos limites  :mouais:


----------



## Caster (21 Juin 2004)

TITI s'est enfin libéré avec ses 2 buts 

VIVE LA FRANCE !!


----------



## simon (21 Juin 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Merci les Suisses, vous nous avez foutu les boules quand même, bravo !



Je trouve franchement que c'étais un bon match  dommage pour les suisses, un peu trop court physiquement sur la fin mais très très bonne première mi-temps ! Et je trouve rassurant que nos jeunes (Vonlanten et Gygax) se sont aussi bien mi en évidence  c'est cool pour l'avenir et comme ça on risque d'avoir d'autres qualifications pour un euro ou une coupe du monde  par contre dommage que notre entraineur ne leur a pas fait confiance plutot dans le tournoi,  contre la Croatie leur vivacité auraient fait un malheur 

Bravo pour les français, notamment pour leur premier but dans le cours du jeu   par contre faudra serré un peu le jeu pour la suite parce que si vous avez souffert contre les suisses pendant une mi-temps contre une grosse équipe cela va pas être facile facile


----------



## turnover (21 Juin 2004)

A mon avis, l'équipe de France à une grosse boule dans l'estomac. Rien que le fait d'entrer sur le terrain ça les rends malades.
Lachez vous  !!! ou mangez des fuckas !!  

Note je suis Français


----------



## bebert (21 Juin 2004)

C'était mou, pas rassurant pour la suite contre la Grèce. Bravo les suisses !


----------



## Yip (21 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve franchement que c'étais un bon match  dommage pour les suisses, un peu trop court physiquement sur la fin mais très très bonne première mi-temps ! Et je trouve rassurant que nos jeunes (Vonlanten et Gygax) se sont aussi bien mi en évidence  c'est cool pour l'avenir et comme ça on risque d'avoir d'autres qualifications pour un euro ou une coupe du monde  par contre dommage que notre entraineur ne leur a pas fait confiance plutot dans le tournoi,  contre la Croatie leur vivacité auraient fait un malheur
> 
> Bravo pour les français, notamment pour leur premier but dans le cours du jeu   par contre faudra serré un peu le jeu pour la suite parce que si vous avez souffert contre les suisses pendant une mi-temps contre une grosse équipe cela va pas être facile facile



Tout à fait d'accord, très bonne analyse, tiens pan, un bon coup de boule, et y a pas penalty !    :love: 

Rappelons aussi que pour les confrontations Suisse/France (ou France/Suisse) la France ne mène que par 15 victoires à 12 (en comptant ce dernier match gagné) et 6 nuls, donc vous n'etes pas très loin derrière.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Juin 2004)

Vi... défaite, mais défaite dans l'honneur. On peut quitter le Portugal la tête haute... On (=les suisses) n'aura pas été autant ridicules que prévu


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2004)

Oué enfin pas trop le match de ce soir, plutot ceux ou ils ont terminé à 10...2 fois d'ailleurs...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, très bonne analyse, tiens pan, un bon coup de boule, et y a pas penalty !    :love:
> 
> Rappelons aussi que pour les confrontations Suisse/France (ou France/Suisse) la France ne mène que par 15 victoires à 12 (en comptant ce dernier match gagné) et 6 nuls, donc vous n'etes pas très loin derrière.



Rappeler aussi que c'est le premier match officiel entre la Suisse et la France... tout les autres étaient des amicaux... 

On se retrouve pour les qualifs de la Coupe du monde 2006.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rappeler aussi que c'est le premier match officiel entre la Suisse et la France... tout les autres étaient des amicaux...
> 
> On se retrouve pour les qualifs de la Coupe du monde 2006.


Oui et en 2008 chez vous et les autrichiens pour l'euro 2008...     :love:


----------



## minime (22 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour les français, notamment pour leur premier but dans le cours du jeu



Ils ont marqué, plus personne n'y croyait ! :rateau:

Parmi les équipes considérées comme favorites la République Tchèque est la seule à tirer son épingle du jeu pour l'instant, les autres sont plus ou moins à la peine : le Portugal et l'Angleterre ont senti le vent du boulet en perdant leur premier match, l'Italie aura besoin de chance pour atteindre les quarts, les Pays-Bas sont en ballotage avec l'Allemagne, la France n'a pas convaincu, et l'Espagne est éliminée.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Oué enfin pas trop le match de ce soir, plutot ceux ou ils ont terminé à 10...2 fois d'ailleurs...




Bah et alors? Les Français aussi ont joué a 10! Depuis le début du tournoi et jusqu'au remplacement de Trezguet....


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Merci les Suisses, vous nous avez foutu les boules quand même, bravo !



Oui mais bon, rendez-les nous maintenant, on en a besoin


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juin 2004)

Moi ce que j'aime bien aussi dans le foot c'est quand les caméras trainent dans les tribunes


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2004)

houlààààà!!!! quelle belle action !!! oulala thierryyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aime bien aussi dans le foot c'est quand les caméras trainent dans les tribunes



MMmmh j'vais peut être m'intéresser de plus près au foot moi :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lalou (22 Juin 2004)

C'est comme dans les concerts ds Stones, c'est pour agrémenter le repos des guerriers 
(depuis la Corée, les compagnes des joueurs ne les accompagnent plus...  )


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

Fait ch... l'Italie qui se fait sortir. Ma foi ils avaient qu'à gagner aussi leurs premiers matchs...  Un commentaire M. Simon?


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2004)

Moi je suis bien content.
Les Italiens disaient avant le match que les "nordistes" s'étaient arrangés pour passer tous les deux.       (le match était très disputé)


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis bien content.
> Les Italiens disaient avant le match que les "nordistes" s'étaient arrangés pour passer tous les deux.       (le match était très disputé)



Arrangés ou pas, les Italiens n'avaient qu'à marquer gagner un de leur deux premiers matchs... Il faut dire que l'arbitre n'a pas été très favorable aux Italiens.

J'aimerais tellement voir l'Italie gagner une Coupe du monde ou un Euro... :love:   Depuis le temps que ça leur échappe...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juin 2004)

Ils ont déjà Ferrari qui gagne, ça devrait leur suffire.


----------



## purestyle (23 Juin 2004)

l'Italiaaaaaaaa l'Italiaa s'è desta... 

allez hop via casa !  

Je suis trop content, j'ai jamais pu blairer leur équipe et leur jeu antipathique. (nous insulter en déclarant qu'on leur avait volé la finale de 2000, alors qu'on les a battu à la régulière...)


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2004)

Mouais, l'arbitre n'a pas été tellement défavorable aux italiens, ils se sont calmé après ce penalty, parce que bon ceinturer chaque attaquant avec ses bras dès qu'il y a danger j'appelle pas ça de la défense.

Et quand j'ai appris de la RAI avait justement rajouté 4 caméras derrières chaque but danois/suédois afin de contrôler s'il y avait eu entente nordique, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment lourd comme mentalité (on ne gagne pas, mais les autres, ils trichent, a priori).


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, l'arbitre n'a pas été tellement défavorable aux italiens, ils se sont calmé après ce penalty, parce que bon ceinturer chaque attaquant avec ses bras dès qu'il y a danger j'appelle pas ça de la défense.
> 
> Et quand j'ai appris de la RAI avait justement rajouté 4 caméras derrières chaque but danois/suédois afin de contrôler s'il y avait eu entente nordique, j'ai trouvé ça vraiment lourd comme mentalité (on ne gagne pas, mais les autres, ils trichent, a priori).



Tiens, ça me rappelle une qualification pour l'Euro 2000 je crois... La Suisse jouait contre la Biélorussie à Lausanne et l'avait emporté 2-0. Le contrat était rempli nous étions qualifié... C'était sans compter que dans le même temps, il y avait un Italie-Danemark qui s'était soldé par un 3-2 pour le Danemark... après avoir été mené 2-0 par l'Italie... :mouais: Pas d'Euro pour la Suisse...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me rappelle une qualification pour l'Euro 2000 je crois... La Suisse jouait contre la Biélorussie à Lausanne et l'avait emporté 2-0. Le contrat était rempli nous étions qualifié... C'était sans compter que dans le même temps, il y avait un Italie-Danemark qui s'était soldé par un 3-2 pour le Danemark... après avoir été mené 2-0 par l'Italie... :mouais: Pas d'Euro pour la Suisse...



Normal qu'il n'y ai pas d'euro pour nous on a voté contre


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juin 2004)

Oué ben pour les anglais non plus alors !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

A la mi-temps:
Allemagne - République Tchèque: 1-1
Pays-Bas - Lettonie: 2-0

Mi-temps... l'Allemagne est éliminée...


----------



## sylko (23 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A la mi-temps:
> Allemagne - République Tchèque: 1-1
> Pays-Bas - Lettonie: 2-0
> 
> Mi-temps... l'Allemagne est éliminée...



Pour suivre l'Euro en direct!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

Les Allemands éliminés et les *Oranje* qualifiés.


----------



## camisol (23 Juin 2004)

Considérant ce qu'on sait du football en général, de l'allemagne en particulier, et des devises à la noix de Michel Platini, voir la Manschaft se faire éliminer par la réserve de Bohème-Moravie fait doucement rigoler à l'heure où nos couloirs débordent du mot "réputation"


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

ben moi ca m'en touche une sans réveiller l'autre mis a part que j'ai toujours pas digéré l'episode Batiston...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ben moi ca m'en touche une sans réveiller l'autre (...)



Normal... avec ta bi... bibliothèque...  Faut acheter un plus gros Popod...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Normal... avec ta bi... bibliothèque...  Faut acheter un plus gros Popod...



Un énÔrme popod!


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Normal... avec ta bi... bibliothèque...  Faut acheter un plus gros Popod...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Juin 2004)

Yes !!!! dehors la manchaft !!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Normal... avec ta bi... bibliothèque...  Faut acheter un plus gros Popod...


  :love:

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à WebOliver.

mais heuuuu!


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un énÔrme popod!


 tout pareil 
mais que 660 songs for the moment     vet and scie
bon sinon oui l'allemagne on s'en fout, en plus les hollandais c'est des braves gars, je vote pour eux    
les italiens c'est sympa parceqeu je peux faire des mails a des copains du boulot en italie et leur demander alors ... ça va... pas trop mal... ca va passer...un vrai régal je vous dit


----------



## saxo (24 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les italiens c'est sympa parceqeu je peux faire des mails a des copains du boulot en italie et leur demander alors ... ça va... pas trop mal... ca va passer...un vrai régal je vous dit




Pareil, je te raconte pas les insultes que je reçois en retour


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2004)

viva portugal !!!!!
pourtant dieu sais que j'aime mes amis anglais...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

Les Français et les Irlandais on plein de points communs, dont celui de ne pas trop apprécier les anglais


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2004)

Bravo au Portugal!

... et vive les Foguenne.   :love:


----------



## bengilli (25 Juin 2004)

le genre de match qui vous reconcilie avec le football


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2004)

Et surtout, ce qui est agréable avec cet Euro, les équipes qui "refusent" de jouer se font sortir  :rateau: 

Quel but de Rui COSTA    Le Portugal se bonifie au fil des matchs ... Cela promet  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2004)

Et très bon arbitrage en plus ....

.... Ah bon ? C'était un arbitre Suisse ?


----------



## minime (25 Juin 2004)

Quel penalty de Beckham. Oops, i did it again&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et surtout, ce qui est agréable avec cet Euro, les équipes qui "refusent" de jouer se font sortir  :rateau:



Ouais, Allemagne; Italie, Angleterre dehors! Il est vraiment bien cet Euro 
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, Allemagne; Italie, Angleterre dehors! Il est vraiment bien cet Euro
> :love: :love:


Et bientôt la France !!!


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2004)

par les grecques ??? ca me ferait mal !!!! 
au sujet de beckham... ca use de se faire éponger les cerises...  on na pas vu posh hier dans les tribunes la bouche ouverte...héhéhéhéhéhhé


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Et bientôt la France !!!




Ca mériterait un coup de boule rouge ca!   
Mais je ne te le mettrais qu'apres le match


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> par les grecques ??? ca me ferait mal !!!!



Méfiance quand meme! Si ils sont là c'est pas par hasard, alors que la France...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2004)

D'abord la jambe gauche....toujoooouuuurrrrssss!!!!!!!  on craint rien jesusizou is here


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Méfiance quand meme! Si ils sont là c'est pas par hasard, alors que la France...


Tu veux dire que la France a été légèrement chanceuse ?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2004)

La chance d'avoir Zidane


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que la France a été légèrement chanceuse ?




Je l'ai deja dit


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2004)

Plutot lustucru non ???  tu crois qu'il marche sur l'eau....????


----------



## minime (25 Juin 2004)

L'équipe de France va gagner 1-0, sur un cafouillage foireux suite à un corner accordé à la 89e minute par un arbitre complaisant. Après qu'un héroïque défenseur grec ait écarté le danger de la tête un français désemparé va jouer un long ballon en cloche, un peu n'importe comment, afin de le remettre dans le paquet. La balle retombera miraculeusement sur la tête de Saha pour finalement atteindre Steve Marlet, mal remis de sa grave blessure, qui va pourtant marquer d'un gros pointard depuis la ligne des six mètres.

No soucy.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> No soucy.



C'est ce que je disais


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Et très bon arbitrage en plus ....
> 
> .... Ah bon ? C'était un arbitre Suisse ?



:hein: 

_*Euro: l'Angleterre crie au vol*
LONDRES (AP) - C'est l'arbitre, et pas le Portugal, qui a battu l'Angleterre en quarts de finale de l'Euro 2004, estime la presse britannique vendredi matin.
»Volés», ont titré le Daily Mirror et le Daily Express. «Une honte pour l'arbitrage», a jugé le Daily Star tandis que le Sun a déploré qu'un «arbitre idiot» ait «volé» les Anglais.
C'est donc l'arbitre suisse Urs Meier qui s'est attiré la colère des tabloïds après la défaite 6 tirs au but à 5 de l'Angleterre jeudi soir à Lisbonne.
Meier, «originaire du pays des banquiers et des coucous», selon le Sun, a refusé un but apparemment valable marqué par Sol Campbell à la 89e minute, qui aurait pu permettre à l'Angleterre de mener 2-1.
»Les ralentis, indisponibles dans le stade, semblent indiquer que le but aurait dû être validé, mais les arbitres, comme les équipes de football anglaises, peuvent perdre leur sang-froid dans les moments cruciaux», a écrit le Times.
La plupart des journaux anglais ont également publié des photos du capitaine anglais David Beckham. Renommé pour la qualité des ses coups de pied arrêtés, le milieu de terrain du Real Madrid a raté le premier tir au but de la série anglaise en l'expédiant au dessus des cages du gardien portugais Ricardo.
L'Angleterre avait déjà été battue aux tirs au but par l'Allemagne au Mondial 1990 et à l'Euro 1996, et par l'Argentine à la Coupe du monde 1998.
»Si douloureux, si cruel, et pourtant si typique», a résumé le Daily Mail. _


----------



## tatouille (25 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> _*Euro: l'Angleterre crie au vol*
> LONDRES (AP) - C'est l'arbitre, et pas le Portugal, qui a battu l'Angleterre en quarts de finale de l'Euro 2004, estime la presse britannique vendredi matin.
> ...



Hola c'est point grave tant que l'arbitre ne s'est pas fait violé par toute l'équipe

ptaing les fouteux

gagnent des millions pour courrir dérrière un ballon et ils chialent
comme des madeleines

les pauvres chéris


----------



## minime (25 Juin 2004)

«_Euro: l'Angleterre crie au vol_»

Ce n'est pas l'Angleterre qui crie au vol, juste quelques tabloïds tirant sur de vieilles ficelles. Voir par exemple les citations extraites de ces "journaux" à propos des espagnols et des français et traduites dans cet article (_Euro-2004 - France-Angleterre: la guerre est déclarée par les tabloïds_).


----------



## sylko (25 Juin 2004)

Urs Meier a l'habitude!   

AFP, 12 septembre 2003
*Danemark-Roumanie: « Honte à Urs Meier »*

La presse roumaine ne mâchait pas ses mots hier à l'encontre de l'arbitre suisse Urs Meier, accusé d'avoir « ravi » la victoire à la Roumanie lors du match contre le Danemark (2-2). « Nous avons été grossièrement volés », affirme Pro-Sport, qui publie en une l'adresse e-mail de M. Meier et appelle ses lecteurs à lui écrire « tout le bien qu'ils pensent de lui ». « Meier a accordé aux Danois un penalty inventé et un but après expiration du temps » réglementaire, écrit pour sa part Gazeta sporturilor, sous le titre « Brigandage international ». « Honte à vous, M. Meier », lance le quotidien Ziua, tandis que Libertatea dénonce un « vol sans scrupule ». (afp)


Article de la Tribune de Genève, paru le 15 septembre 2003

*Urs Meier envoûté par des sorcières roumaines ?*

Sept sorcières roumaines ont lancé une malédiction à l'encontre de l'arbitre suisse Urs Meier, pour le rendre boiteux et incapable d'arbitrer à nouveau. Meier a été durement critiqué par les médias roumains pour sa direction lors du match de qualification à l'Euro entre le Danemark et la Roumanie (2-2). Il lui a été notamment reproché d'avoir sifflé un penalty douteux en faveur des Danois et d'avoir prolongé excessivement le match, ce qui a permis aux Scandinaves d'égaliser. Selon la presse roumaine, les sept sorcières de Craiova ont déclaré: « La Roumanie ne sera plus jamais meurtrie par l'injustice des arbitres après ce qui va arriver à Urs Meier. »


----------



## molgow (25 Juin 2004)

Je trouve bien triste de voir si peu de fair-play dans ce sport! 
En plus de ça, c'est scandaleux de voir des journalistes appeler de cette manière à la vindicte populaire. L'arbitre est un être humain bordel! il peut faire des erreurs aussi! Et puis, de toute façon, en ce qui me concerne, je trouve que l'arbitre suisse a très bien arbitré hier soir. Le but anglais annulé était justifié, le joueur anglais s'appuye et bloque le bras du gardien. Certains seraient bien inspirés d'accepter la défaite et cesser cette mauvaise foi puante à 3 kilomètres.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve bien triste de voir si peu de fair-play dans ce sport!
> En plus de ça, c'est scandaleux de voir des journalistes appeler de cette manière à la vindicte populaire. L'arbitre est un être humain bordel! il peut faire des erreurs aussi! Et puis, de toute façon, en ce qui me concerne, je trouve que l'arbitre suisse a très bien arbitré hier soir. Le but anglais annulé était justifié, le joueur anglais s'appuye et bloque le bras du gardien. Certains seraient bien inspirés d'accepter la défaite et cesser cette mauvaise foi puante à 3 kilomètres.



Peut on réellmenet parler de "journalistes" en ce qui concerne la presse tabloïde Anglaise?


----------



## KARL40 (25 Juin 2004)

L'arbitre a refusé le but car Terry empêche le gardien portugais de jouer le ballon.  






Mais les "tabloïds" feraient mieux de s'offusquer du "non-jeu" des anglais. Leur défaite vient surtout de là !  

Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2004)

au moins si les français perdent on pourra pas dire que c'est la faute à l'arbitrage


----------



## IceandFire (25 Juin 2004)

Mais ils ne perdront pas  enfin au sujets des anglais ou d'autres équipes perdantes comme les ritals par exemple, on s'en fou ils ont perdus point à la ligne, les tabloids n'y changeront rien ! 
alors : arbitrage, temps pluvieux, nuages, trop de coke....seul le résultat compte....that's all...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2004)

Ce soir, Ouzo pour tout le monde... :love: 







Spéciale dédicace à Prerima.


----------



## simon (25 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, Ouzo pour tout le monde... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouais ben 1-0 pour la Grèce  limite les français très limite...


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2004)

Je suis ecoeuré  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

MOUHAHAHHAHA

C'est des quiches, faut arreter de les payers autant, c'est du sport pas du showbiz. Allez on remet les crampons, entraînements coup de latte au fion, et on arrête de faire la pub comme des glands.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2004)

Ouf, on va nous lacher les basques avec cet euro...

Qinon, c'est moins catastrophique que le mondial, et les joueurs prennent de l'assurance pour contester les choix tactiques de l'encadrement, c'est encourageant pour l'esprit de groupe si les bleus ne retrouvent pas un meneur d'homme comme Jacquet.
Il faut persévérer ! On peut pas toujours gagner !
Et puis, ce n'est qu'un jeu...

Conclusion : on n'a pas perdu,
on a passé quelques soirées à boire des bières devant la tv en se gratant les c....... ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, Ouzo pour tout le monde... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca explique pourquoi j'attive pas à mettre la main sur la bouteille qui devait me rester  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## minime (26 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> MOUHAHAHHAHA
> 
> C'est des quiches.



C'est pas sympa pour les grecs de sous entendre qu'ils ont battus des quiches. Ils ont quand même réalisé une perf en marquant un but d'école et en tenant leur avantage jusqu'à la fin comme de vieux briscards. Après le Portugal au premier tour c'est la seconde équipe réputée qu'ils alignent à la régulière (ils ont également forcé l'Espagne à concéder un match nul qui les a éliminés). On voit quand même qu'ils ne sont pas là entièrement par hasard, c'est un groupe qui a bossé et a su saisir sa chance devant une équipe de France, certes à moitié paumée et en panne de nouilles, mais quand même.

Tiens au fait, jpmiss, c'est toi qu'à fini les nouilles à la moule ? Tu pouvais pas leur en laisser un peu ?


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2004)

Malheureusement pour les français leur groupe n'est plus aussi soudé qu'au paravant. Lors des matchs précédents on a déjà senti un certain problème au niveau de l'organisation (c'est même aller jusqu'à voir Zidane gueuler sur ces partenaires pour qu'ils se bougent en première mi-temps contre la Suisse  :mouais: ). Sincèrement je suis pas un fan de l'équipe de France, mais c'est vrai qu'avec toutes les individualités qui composent l'équipe ont aurai pu s'attendre à mieux. Comme quoi ce n'est pas les individualités mais le collectif qui fait l'équipe et là il y avait foncièrement un problème....peut-être trop de pression des journalistes (qui attendaient une victoire peut être trop facile, la je parle pas que du  match de hier contre les Grec mais d'une manière générale) ou encore le faite que Santini ne soit plus l'entraineur de l'équipe dès la fin de l'Euro...Bref mais c'est dommage 

Perso je vois bien la République Tchèque gagner cette coupe d'Europe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sympa pour les grecs de sous entendre qu'ils ont battus des quiches.



c'est pourtant ce que sous-entendaient les médias : "ce quart de finale ca n'en est pas vraiment un. Battre la grèce c'est pas un 1/4 de finale. Non la France commencera sa vraie coupe d'europ en demi finale ...." ou encore "D'te façon, sur le papier c'est obligé, la france a une meilleure équipe, les autres c'est de la moussaka dans les jambes ..." ... et enfin "et puis quand même la France aeu plus le temps de se préparer qu'il y a 2 ans en Coréee (les championnats se sont finis plus tôt etc .. )

bah là pour un match qui n'était pas à gros suspens ..... peut dire qu'ils ont pris une grosse branlée.

Pas bien de vouloir se moquer des petites équipes : une petite motivation donne plus de résultats que pleins de pépettes sur compte en suisse. Et pan pour le contentieux 

_remarquez j'dis çà j'ai pas vu le match et m'en fous un peu_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Juin 2004)

Brève de comptoir 

à propos, ce sont les journalistes grecs qui font la soupe à la grimace : la plupart avaient acheté leurs billets pour l'euro par avance (donc moins cher que plein tarifs) mais uniquement pour les matches de poules. ils pensaient faire des économies car selon eux la grèce ne passeraient pas les qualifs ... 

PERDU !  du coup obligé de trouver des places pour les 1/4 et les 1/2 plein tarif !


----------



## simon (26 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Brève de comptoir
> 
> à propos, ce sont les journalistes grecs qui font la soupe à la grimace : la plupart avaient acheté leurs billets pour l'euro par avance (donc moins cher que plein tarifs) mais uniquement pour les matches de poules. ils pensaient faire des économies car selon eux la grèce ne passeraient pas les qualifs ...
> 
> PERDU !  du coup obligé de trouver des places pour les 1/4 et les 1/2 plein tarif !



Si je peux me permettre de conseiller aux journalistes Grec de téléphone à Pires qui avait reservé 40 places au bord du terrains jusqu'à la finale...peuvent peut-être trouvé un arrangement non   

[Mode excuse]elle était facile   [/Mode excuse]


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement pour les français leur groupe n'est plus aussi soudé qu'au paravant. Lors des matchs précédents on a déjà senti un certain problème au niveau de l'organisation (c'est même aller jusqu'à voir Zidane gueuler sur ces partenaires pour qu'ils se bougent en première mi-temps contre la Suisse  :mouais: ). Sincèrement je suis pas un fan de l'équipe de France, mais c'est vrai qu'avec toutes les individualités qui composent l'équipe ont aurai pu s'attendre à mieux. Comme quoi ce n'est pas les individualités mais le collectif qui fait l'équipe et là il y avait foncièrement un problème....peut-être trop de pression des journalistes (qui attendaient une victoire peut être trop facile, la je parle pas que du  match de hier contre les Grec mais d'une manière générale) ou encore le faite que Santini ne soit plus l'entraineur de l'équipe dès la fin de l'Euro...Bref mais c'est dommage
> 
> Perso je vois bien la République Tchèque gagner cette coupe d'Europe



c'est Santini le responsable de toute cette merde...
il a pas été fichu d'alligner une défense correcteesailly avec ses deux jambes de bois,n'aurait jamais du etre selectionné pour cet euro...il y a tant de bons defenseurs ...
Sylvestre ,avec sa jambe de bois et demi,meme remarque...
Thuram aurait du systématiquement joué à droite,et Liza à gauche...
quant à l'attaque,Trezeguet avec ses jambes trop courtes,il aurait pu rester à la maison...

bref Santini,dehors...et d'une façon générale,il faut rebatir une nouvelle équipe de France,c'est la fin d'un cycle...


----------



## minime (26 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pourtant ce que sous-entendaient les médias : "ce quart de finale ca n'en est pas vraiment un. Battre la grèce c'est pas un 1/4 de finale. Non la France commencera sa vraie coupe d'europ en demi finale ...."



Bah tu sais, les médias sportifs&#8230; :mouais:

La Grèce s'est qualifiée pour l'Euro devant l'Espagne, en allant les battre à Saragosse, et devant l'Ukraine. Il n'y a aucun joueur génial mais c'est une vraie équipe. J'aurais été bien content que l'EdF gagne 1-0 sur un but foireux, mais tout le stock de nouilles a été gaspillé au premier tour. 



			
				Simon a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux me permettre de conseiller aux journalistes Grec de téléphone à Pires qui avait reservé 40 places au bord du terrains jusqu'à la finale...peuvent peut-être trouvé un arrangement non



Faut l'excuser, il joue à Arsenal. Tous les ans il s'imagine gagnant une coupe d'Europe. :modo:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais, les médias sportifs? :mouais:
> 
> La Grèce s'est qualifiée pour l'Euro devant l'Espagne, en allant les battre à Saragosse, et devant l'Ukraine. Il n'y a aucun joueur génial mais c'est une vraie équipe. J'aurais été bien content que l'EdF gagne 1-0 sur un but foireux, mais tout le stock de nouilles a été gaspillé au premier tour.
> 
> ...



sait pas quoi faire de son fric,oui ,le Robert...
l'était plus modeste quand il jouait à Metz.
Au fait ,Carlo Molinari lui a reservé le numéro 7,pour son retour...
moi je crois pas trop qu'il reviendra fouler la pelouse de St Symphorien pour finir sa carrière...trop grosse tete,maintenant ,le Robert....


----------



## molgow (26 Juin 2004)

Moi ce que j'en dis c'est que la France a mérité sa défaite de hier soir. Et j'en dis aussi que la bière était bonne.. argh... :rateau: :rateau: :sick:


----------



## sylko (26 Juin 2004)

C'est dingue ce que Lausanne compte comme Grecs.

Ils n'ont pas arrêté de tourner avec leur voiture, hier soir.

Je soupçonne quand même que dans le tas, il y en avait pas mal qui n'en avait pas la nationalité. Ca devait surtout être des anti-Français.


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2004)

Ouais enfin ce n'est que du foot (sauf hier soir !) et la jalousie est un vilain défaut...
C'est sur que y'avait moyen de mettre des gros boulards au fond de la cage de georges clooney 
Maintenant on a suffisament de joueurs extraordinaire et bien frais plein de jus qui attendent leurs tour...  tiens je vais faire mon équipe type sur FIFA 2004...


----------



## Darkfire (26 Juin 2004)

D'abord j'était pour la Suisse, paf éliminée !
Après pour l'italie, et une de moins !
Puis pour l'Angletterre et paf éliminée !
Il me reste que le Portugal


----------



## benjamin (26 Juin 2004)

Toi aussi, teste l'équipe de France :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2004)

C'est évident, encore un coup de microsoft pour écraser la concurrence   




-----------------------
vive les alternative yihhhhha


----------



## Amaël (26 Juin 2004)

kefoo a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau la tolérance...
> 
> Suis pas spécialement fan de foot mais chacun peut s'éclater comme il veut, trouver *son*  moyen pour s'évader et si supporter une équipe en est un, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de répréhensible ou tout du moins qui mérite un tel jugement


 Bien Dit! Je suis d'accord!


----------



## Amaël (26 Juin 2004)

Amaël a dit:
			
		

> Bien Dit! Je suis d'accord!


 Je répondais à la première page / dernier message. 

Je vais quand même pas tout lire quand même !!

Cela dit c'était une boulette.


----------



## purestyle (26 Juin 2004)

Au bal des prétentieux...du goudron et des plumes


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Au bal des prétentieux...du goudron et des plumes



Tu sais pas à quoi tu t'exposes à parler de Benjamin comme ça


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Juin 2004)

dommage


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ecoeuré  :hein:



C'est qui déjà l'organisateur des Jeux Olympiques?


----------



## Bassman (26 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> dommage



J'aime bcp ton image


----------



## purestyle (26 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pas à quoi tu t'exposes à parler de Benjamin comme ça



Je parlais de nos starlettes égocentriques, pleines de suffisance, incapables de se remettre en question, les titres glanés ont eu un effet néfaste : la féodalisation de notre équipe nationale, les joueurs tels des rois fénéants se trainent et errent sur le terrain tels de vieux sénateurs has been s'accrochant à leur place de titulaire au prétexte d'un palmarès passé. S'ils se sentaient usés, ils n'avaient qu'à laisser la place aux plus jeunes qui ont faim (et qui courent).

Finalement la prestation de l'équipe de France n'était qu'à l'image de l'ellocution de son selectionneur, 2 de tension. (le match contre les anglais n'étant qu'un écran de fumée).

J'ai pas honte d'être éliminé, j'ai honte de l'avoir été de manière grotesque voire pitoyable.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de nos starlettes égocentriques, pleines de suffisance, incapables de se remettre en question



Ouais, Benjamin quoi


----------



## minime (28 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas honte d'être éliminé, j'ai honte de l'avoir été de manière grotesque voire pitoyable.



Je t'ai pas reconnu sur le terrain, tu portais quel numéro ? 

Cinq minutes après le coup de sifflet final on peut être heureux ou déçus, en fonction du résultat, mais on ne va pas passer deux ans à se lamenter. Le moral des amateurs ne devrait pas être indexé sur les résultats de leur équipe nationale de baballe. En cas de victoire on ne gagne rien, à part le privilège de voir la tronche de nos footeux sur les boites de conserve chez Carrouf. C'est juste du sport business.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais été bien content que l'EdF gagne 1-0 sur un but foireux



c'est pas étonnant qu'ils aient perdu : y avait plus de jus .. à cause des grèves surement


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Merde 
 "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard."

 Bravo Finn :love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

.
























​

Ce soir y'avait pas foot


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, c'était ça... ça fait deux heures que je zappe sur ma télé...
 :casse:


----------



## molgow (28 Juin 2004)

Une vidéo sur l'entraînement de l'équipe nationale italienne 

PS: désolé si ça a déjà été posté..


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> J
> J'ai pas honte d'être éliminé, j'ai honte de l'avoir été de manière grotesque voire pitoyable.



Ils sont fatigués, épuisé, physiquement et psychologiquement nos joueurs moi je vous dis. Que voulez-vous il faudrait sans doute leur donner plus de vacances. Il faut dire que gagner environ 170 fois le smic c'est tout juste suffisant pour partir. Et 90 minutes de match à courir après ce fichu ballon ça fatiguerait n'importe qui de normalement constitué. Il leur faut des vitamines, des cures de thalasso, du repos dans les îles plus souvent. Il leur faut des bolides avec clim ou des voitures avec chauffeur pour éviter de fatiguer leurs petits yeux qui pourront être encore à moitié ouverts pour suivre mieux la balle lors du match. Je propose de trouver leurs sosies et de les envoyer remplacer nos fatigués dans les spots publicitaires et les soirées humanitaires, car les spotlights ça fatigue aussi. Et puis il faudrait demander aux supporters de moins crier dans le stade lorsqu'ils manquent un ballon parce que ça, ça les déprime!


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

ces dernières années qui a rassemblée des millions de gens dans les rues ? qui fait chanter la marseillaise à ces mêmes millions de gens ?

c'est peut-être que du foot mais il n'y a rien de plus populaire, 1998 est un souvenir énorme pour nombre de français... pour le peuple !

ça me saoule les gens qui crachent sur le foot pour se donner l'impression de faire partie de l'élite... foot = beauf ?
alors je suis le roi des beaufs ! :rateau: 

et hi hi hi...


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

zizou ! zizou ! zizou ! zizou ! zizou !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ces dernières années qui a rassemblée des millions de gens dans les rues ? qui fait chanter la marseillaise à ces mêmes millions de gens ?
> 
> c'est peut-être que du foot mais il n'y a rien de plus populaire, 1998 est un souvenir énorme pour nombre de français... pour le peuple !
> 
> ...



Pour info je ne crache sur rien, je me contente de trouver un peu ridicules les propos de certains journalistes qui cherchent des excuses telles qu'une grosse fatigue pour expliquer une défaite par exemple...Et je pense qu'on ne trouve pas de telles excuses aux Lions Indomptables alors qu'ils sont sans doute nettement moins payés et choyés que nos chers bleus...


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pour info je ne crache sur rien, je me contente de trouver un peu ridicules les propos de certains journalistes qui cherchent des excuses telles qu'une grosse fatigue pour expliquer une défaite par exemple...


ça c'est vrai... et mon post ne s'adressait pas à toi en particulier : j'ai parcouru le sujet et j'ai voulu donner mon avis, vu que j'ai un avis sur tout...  

ya pas de mal !!!  

hi hi hi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est vrai... et mon post ne s'adressait pas à toi en particulier : j'ai parcouru le sujet et j'ai voulu donner mon avis, vu que j'ai un avis sur tout...
> 
> ya pas de mal !!!
> 
> hi hi hi...



C'est vrai que depuis le changement vers Vbulletin, même avec le mode d'affichage hybride, j'ai parfois du mal à trouver qui parle à qui 

Pas de mal non plus


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2004)

Ne faite pas trop de bruit, ce soir c'est grand messe.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ne faite pas trop de bruit, ce soir c'est grand messe.



Bonne prolongation Foguenne


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne prolongation Foguenne



Encore un match qui se termine aux tirs au but?...   Bon match les Foguenne.


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

les pays bas sont bien partis la


----------



## Foguenne (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> les pays bas sont bien partis la



Oui, ils sont bien partis du Portugal. 

Bon, à bientôt, je suis Bob pour les copains portugais ce soir.


----------



## molgow (30 Juin 2004)

Hé merde.. encore les Portugais qui gagnent 
Il faut quand même avouer que la communauté hollandaise aurait été nettement moins bruyante s'ils avaient gagné. Ce qui m'aurait bien arrangé la veille d'un examen où je dois me lever à 5h45 :sick:


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> je suis Bob





non rien, juste un propos choquants


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Hé merde.. encore les Portugais qui gagnent
> Il faut quand même avouer que la communauté hollandaise aurait été nettement moins bruyante s'ils avaient gagné. Ce qui m'aurait bien arrangé la veille d'un examen où je dois me lever à 5h45 :sick:



qu'est-ce que tu as contre les portugais ?       :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> les pays bas sont bien partis la


bien partis pour pas gagner l'euro


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que tu as contre les portugais ?       :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



ils font trop de bruit la


----------



## molgow (30 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que tu as contre les portugais ?       :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Rien, ils méritaient de gagner 
Mais certains de mes voisins mériteraient que je fasse le tour du quartier en klaxonnant demain à 6h


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

c'est clair il en font un tapage   nos amis portugais


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair il en font un tapage   nos amis portugais



ils sont obliger de tirer en l'air avec des fusils aussi ?


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils sont obliger de tirer en l'air avec des fusils aussi ?



c'est pour (a)battre les hollandais volants...


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2004)

> Bon, à bientôt, je suis Bob pour les copains portugais ce soir.



change ta photo quand tu fais Bob, t'es pas credible


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ils sont bien partis du Portugal.
> 
> Bon, à bientôt, je suis Bob pour les copains portugais ce soir.



On attend toujours les photos des Foguenne en supporter...  C'est pas toi Paul qui avait ri de la défaite portugaise face à la Grèce?...


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On attend toujours les photos des Foguenne en supporter...  C'est pas toi Paul qui avait ri de la défaite portugaise face à la Grèce?...



Si, c'est moi.   
Je ferais la photo pour la finale.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils sont obliger de tirer en l'air avec des fusils aussi ?



ce ne sont pas les portugais mais les irakiens libéréééééés


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

Bon, les Grecs en finale... qui l'eut cru...  Ça va chauffer chez les Foguenne dimanche soir...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2004)

J'ai déjà mon t-shirt PORTUGAL numéro 7 Figo....
Ils partent favoris, ils ne peuvent pas perdre....
ALLEZ PORTUGAL !!!


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2004)

Ah au fait si vous aviez 5mns pour me rendre un peu plus disco !!! car je donne plus que je reçoit...enfin je dis ça....
Merki !
allez portugaaaaaaaaalllllll!!!!!!!!!
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà mon t-shirt PORTUGAL numéro 7 Figo....
> Ils partent favoris, ils ne peuvent pas perdre....
> ALLEZ PORTUGAL !!!



Au match d'ouverture aussi ils étaient favoris...


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Au match d'ouverture aussi ils étaient favoris...


Oué ! mais là c'est la revanche de la mort....!!!!!  avec tout un peuple derrière...Le 12ème homme....


----------



## minime (2 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ils partent favoris, ils ne peuvent pas perdre....
> ALLEZ PORTUGAL !!!



Ouhlalalala ! C'est mal parti. :affraid:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ouhlalalala ! C'est mal parti. :affraid:


ah bon pourquoi t'es grecque ???


----------



## minime (2 Juillet 2004)

C'est mal parti pour le Portugal s'il prennent le match par dessus la jambe. Il faudrait au moins qu'ils se présentent à l'heure sur le terrain et qu'ils jouent un peu (voire beaucoup et plutôt bien) à la baballe avant de pouvoir lever la coupe et les midinettes.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> C'est mal parti pour le Portugal s'il prennent le match par dessus la jambe. Il faudrait au moins qu'ils se présentent à l'heure sur le terrain et qu'ils jouent un peu (voire beaucoup et plutôt bien) à la baballe avant de pouvoir lever la coupe et les midinettes.


pourquoi tu dis ça ??? d'ou le sais tu ???? t'as pas regardé les matchs ou quoi ??? ils jouent super bien les portugais...!!!! ils claquent des buts eux au moins !!! c'est pas la France.... :sleep:


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juillet 2004)

Et en plus, le jeu du Portugal s'est amélioré de match en match !  

Par contre, Rep. Tchèque-Portugal aurait été une finale plus alléchante. Avis Personnel bien entendu !


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2004)

C'est le mien aussi


----------



## purestyle (3 Juillet 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait si vous aviez 5mns pour me rendre un peu plus disco !!! car je donne plus que je reçoit...enfin je dis ça....
> Merki !
> allez portugaaaaaaaaalllllll!!!!!!!!!
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



...the death of a disco dancer, well it happens a lot round here, and if you think peace is a common goal, that goes to show how little you know...


----------



## IceandFire (3 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ...the death of a disco dancer, well it happens a lot round here, and if you think peace is a common goal, that goes to show how little you know...


Bien !  Monsieur est un connaisseur  !!! tu pourrais rajouter : " Hang The D.J" !!!!
Panic on the streets of Lisbon.....


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour.
 :mouais:
Mais de quoi parlez-vous, tonnerre de Brest ?
Euro ? 
Vous faites la manche ?
 :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2004)

PORTUGAL !!!!!! VIVA PORTUGAL !!!! PORTTTTTUUUGGGGAAAAALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!PORTUGAL !!!!!! VIVA PORTUGAL !!!! PORTTTTTUUUGGGGAAAAALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!


----------



## simon (4 Juillet 2004)

Malheureusement pour les grecs ils ont un de leur défenseur centraux qui est incertain je sais plus le nom du gars en question mais je l'ai entendu à la radio toute à l'heure  bonne nouvelle pour le portugal


----------



## molgow (4 Juillet 2004)

Espérons que le match soit beau! Bonne soirée à tous, moi j'm'en vais le voir :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2004)

quelqu'un connaitrait sur Lausanne un bar portuguais jouxtant un bar grecque? c'est pour une étude ce soir ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2004)

J'ai mis mon t-shirt Suisse pour la final du tennis.   
Espérons que ce sera pareil pour Silvia ce soir.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2004)

Comme promis à WebOliver:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2004)

Eheh... parfait...   On tous avec vous derrière la Grè... heu le Portugal...    :love:


----------



## nato kino (4 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis à WebOliver:



Très chouette la télé portable, j'aime bien !!  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme promis à WebOliver:



J'ai bien fait de prendre la photo avant, le maquillage et les larmes coulent à flot.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait de prendre la photo avant, le maquillage et les larmes coulent à flot.



C'est vraiment dommage...   :hein: Ça klaxonne déjà par ici... je savais pas qu'il y avait autant de Grecs à Lausanne...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien fait de prendre la photo avant, le maquillage et les larmes coulent à flot.



Bravo quand même au Portugal pour l'organisation et l'ambiance de la compétition. 

Espérons que les Grecs (félicitations à eux) auront au moins aussi bien organisé les Jeux...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juillet 2004)

J'essaye de la consoler mais bon malgré mes belles paroles...

"mais oui l'arbitre était vendu"

"mais oui le Portugal aurait du gagner"

"mais oui, le Portugal sera champion du monde"

"mais oui je t'aime malgré tout"

Ca doit-être à cause de mon sourire que je n'arrive pas à supprimer.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "mais oui je t'aime malgré tout"



Bien sûr, je ne devrais pas, mais...


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye de la consoler mais bon malgré mes belles paroles...
> 
> "mais oui l'arbitre était vendu"
> 
> ...



je vais enfin dormir tranquille  bon et les bouteilles arrivent demain  (fait bien fait de parier sur un défaite) <= faut pas croire que je dit du mal du portugal, mais ça va 5 minutes les coups de klason


----------



## minime (4 Juillet 2004)

Coach Vahid dégouté par ignoble plagiat : «_Rehhagel, start your photocopiers_» !


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Tu pouvais parier tranquille c'est la Grèce qui organise les JO


----------



## purestyle (5 Juillet 2004)

C'est assez invraissemblable ce résulat, quoique à revoir le parcour et les matchs, finalement non...j'ai rarement vu un collectif et une discipline de jeu pareils, le pire c'est qu'on à l'impression qu'ils pouvaient jouer ultra technique dès qu'ils le voulaient.
Bravo donc à la Grèce !


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un connaitrait sur Lausanne un bar portuguais jouxtant un bar grecque? c'est pour une étude ce soir ?



Héhé 

C'était de la folie hier soir à Lausanne.... place St-François bouclée et envahie de monde (dont beaucoup de portugais), quartier de la gare saturé d'automobiles comme un soir à 18h...

Sinon, le match était bien. L'équipe grècque a bien mérité sa victoire. Bravo à elle!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2004)

comme ca fait mal à la tête le portouzo  :sick:


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

ah ?
et qui a gagné ?


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2004)

Les autres....!!!


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et si on commençait un thread avec les pubs et les images les plus débiles sur l'Euro 2004?
> 
> Je me lance!
> 
> http://www.winterthur-insurance.ch/pdf/kampagne/Polizist-f_256x192.mpg



Bon, c'est pas bientôt fini de casser le sujet de Sylko...  :casse: :casse:


----------



## IceandFire (7 Juillet 2004)

Bon alors l'effet euro ??? Le buteur vedette et le tireur de corners .... ils vont aller à CHELSEA !!! 
 ou au REAL de MADRID ??? .....
Les Grecques attaquent !!!!
 :love:


----------



## jahrom (7 Juillet 2004)

Merde ! moi qui voulait ouvrir un restaurant de sandwichs grecs a Lisbonne....


----------

